# 115 Tohatsue injector blows up .



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2013)

A few weekends back , was out fishing and had trouble starting the motor . Got it to started and started running when all of a sudden I heard a pop and slapping . Like a fan belt breaking and slapping around . 
Got towed by a very nice fishing guide that had a charter whith him at the time . 
As I am un hitching the boat at the dealer I see my that my hub blew out . Good thing I made it there . 
Got a call today saying the boat was ready . 
A fuel injector blew up . Thay had never seen that before . 
Water test this weekend if all goes well and I don't have to work . 
Could water in the fuel cause this ? I have a separator .


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive never heard of any manufactures injector exploding like that because of water.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2013)

Just picked it up and thay still can't figure out what happen . Thay even called Tohatsue to akk if this has happened before . Thay said thay would look into it . 
Oo well , that part of owning a boat .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2013)

Just picked it up and thay still can't figure out what happen . Thay even called Tohatsue to akk if this has happened before . Thay said thay would look into it . 
Oo well , that part of owning a boat .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2013)

Update : 
It ran ! 
Smoked a lot and flet like it did not have power . It even sounded different . Ran from the boat ramp to South Bay ( the furtherst South you can go . The tip of Texas ) 3 mile run . Fished for a couple of hours and put a 24 and 23" Red Fish in the dinner box . 
Started her up and it sounded a lot better and had full power again . The computer must have rest it self . Ran fine after that . She how she dose tomorrow . Going to run 30 miles North on the sand flats . 
[smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------

